# Creepy stuff! This may make you poop.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I know I've posted my haunted campfire picture a million times. Some of you may not have seen it. But if you look in the middle of the fire you'll see a face. Well the story goes like this. One april my family, and my buddies decided to go for a rabbit hunt in the west desert. It was, pretty cold but a great weekend, we sitting around the campfire one night, when all the sudden the dogs started barking and wouldn't stop. We kind of just dismissed it. But they were growling, and acting like someone was trying to come in our camp. So we grabbed the pistols and went and investigated. Nothing.... These **** dogs were uneasy for about 15 mins. Hair on the neck stick up and more growling. After a while we kind of forgot about it. I took a few pictures and some of the camp fire. So a few nights later I was loading the pics on to my computer, and showing my mom real quick when she says. Go back, go back I just saw a face. I went back looked at the fire pic, and instantly the hair on the back of my neck stood up.

Here's the picturel










Later on we found we were camped on the edge of Porter Rockwells old property. His old house was about .5 of a mile from where we were camped. We had no Idea at the time. If you don't know who porter is google him, he was a bad dude. Anyway after some investigating, I found some pics of porter. I don't know, if you ask me it sure looks a lot like him. :shock:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That right there is kind of fun. Huh. Cool story with it as well. Thanks for sharing. Didn't poop though. Maybe a little shart, but that's about it. -8/-


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

O-|-O Dogs seem to know :!:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

It was weird, our dogs have been camping millions of times together, and have never done this.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

BTW Fixed - LOVE the sig line. Utah Owned and Operated. Nice.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> BTW Fixed - LOVE the sig line. Utah Owned and Operated. Nice.


 :lol: Haha, you see what I did there? :mrgreen: Over at the gutpile we call this place the CWN now. :O•-:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> Haha, you see what I did there? Over at the gutpile we call this place the CWN now.


I like it. Well played.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Maybe I have a big imagination, but I see more than one face.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Burge, when we first saw it, we also saw several faces, still do. There is one that is just plain as day though. :shock: I sure think it looks like porter too.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry, didn't poop. I can see sort of a face upper center of the fire but that's it, looks more like a little kid than an adult. You will have to show me....oh wait...I'll go get another beer maybe that will do it.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> You will have to show me....oh wait...I'll go get another beer maybe that will do it.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow, the more I look at the fire the more I see. 2 adult 1 child 1 skull.Weird.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Porter Rockwell was the real flippin deal! that dude was as hard core as they come and he did some amazing things! I think if I had the chance to meet anyone in the history of the world, he would be on my top 3 list. I've read numerous books on this man and he was nothing short of incredible.

"so long as ye shall remain loyal and true to thy faith, need fear no enemy. Cut not thy hair and no bullet or blade can harm thee."


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > BTW Fixed - LOVE the sig line. Utah Owned and Operated. Nice.
> ...


Makes this place less appealing to know it is owned and run by a bunch of Canucks. :| Lame.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

The fire...very cool. Thanks for sharing your story.


----------

